

Another new e-book platform? Please, no, stop it. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/04/08/another-new-e-book-platform-please-no-stop-it/

======
selcouth
Is this REALLY where books are going? Personally, I still can't imagine giving
up a book for another screen in my life. But talking to my hacker-ish friends,
I seem to be in the losing end of the spectrum. :(

~~~
paulgb
I wouldn't worry, paper books aren't going anywhere soon.

I just bought sony's e-reader on the weekend (the kindle is too closed-down
for my taste). It's nice, but I think most people will prefer paper books for
some time to come. It's great for Project Gutenberg books and open content
though.

